# Time to buckle down...



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well, after 14 years playing, I need to start improving...haha

My main trouble areas (besides theory) are soloing (improv soloing), speed and finger picking.

Examples...if I am asked to solo, all I can do is run up and down the scale for chosen key...EVERY solo I have ever played sounds the same. I do the same thing for blues, just run up and down the pentatonic...I need some advice on improving my soloing/lead playing.

Speed....the main solo from Bohemian Rhapsody, has a section of hammer ons that are quite fast...I can do the rest of the solo except that part. My fingers just don't work!

Finger picking...example: Hell Freezes Over version of Hotel California...I can do part of the first section, but when they get to the really fast part, my fingers just start hitting strings all at the same time...Argh!!



So...is this something that a few lessons could assist with? Mooh, maybe I can pay you a visit!

Any other tips??

Thanks!!

~Andrew


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm.. this is where you sell your soul at the crossroads isn't it? :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Regarding soloing....in the immortal words of Les Paul, "Stay as close to the melody as you can."

I love this advice because, if you can follow it, it does several things to improve your playing.

1) It makes you _listen_ to what you are playing.

2) Because every melody is different, it keeps every solo fresh and unique.

3) It improves your improvisation skills.

4) It keeps things fun and interesting because you are constantly pushed to learn.

5) It makes you a great person to play with.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Regarding soloing....in the immortal words of Les Paul, "Stay as close to the melody as you can."
> 
> I love this advice because, if you can follow it, it does several things to improve your playing.
> 
> ...



sooooooooooooooooooooo true!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Perhaps you have had no structure to your practice or lessons in the past. That is one of the main reasons for lack of improvement. How often do you practice and how many hours per day/week do you practice?


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

To be honest, that is one of the issues. But I don't know what to practice or how to practice it.

Usually, I just take a song or solo that I am trying to learn and just practice that, then play some stuff I know to make it fun...otherwise, I do nothing.

I play maybe 30 mins a day (no time to do more)

~Andrew


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

some tips that i give my students regarding soloing.....

1. sing your solo as you play it - this will help you get away from cliches since it sounds really silly trying to sing the "ususal" guitar riffs
2. listen to some non-guitar soloists - guitarists tend to lack a sense of melody in their improv because it's so pattern based - horn players think of the notes they are playing and how they relate to the chords that they are playing over 
3. try to play silly sounding themes in your solos - i try to think that i'm improvising video game themes when i solo - most of the time, they turn out very melodic instead of silly!

hope that helps...


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey snacker...

Those are good tips...all I do for a solo is run up and down the scale...kind of

Or...I just pick three notes and play them over and over...

I don't really know what you mean by sing the solo? If it's improv, I can't sing it since I don't know what I am playing??? (I could have this all wrong)

Big_Daddy, those are fantastic tips as well...staying to the melody might be my ticket!!

~Andrew


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

kw_guitarguy said:


> To be honest, that is one of the issues. But I don't know what to practice or how to practice it.
> 
> Usually, I just take a song or solo that I am trying to learn and just practice that, then play some stuff I know to make it fun...otherwise, I do nothing.
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly like my practice regimen. I will follow this thread closely to get some ideas. Quite often I'm just too tired to wrap my head around something new so I just practice what I know. Veeeerrrryyyyy ssloooowww progresssss.

:rockon2:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Stratin2traynor said:


> That sounds exactly like my practice regimen. I will follow this thread closely to get some ideas. Quite often I'm just too tired to wrap my head around something new so I just practice what I know. Veeeerrrryyyyy ssloooowww progresssss.
> 
> :rockon2:


+1 for me too. Only I don't get as much as the 1/2 hr/day


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> So...is this something that a few lessons could assist with? Mooh, maybe I can pay you a visit!


Yes, and yes. Look for a PM.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

snacker said:


> some tips that i give my students regarding soloing.....
> 
> 2. listen to some non-guitar soloists - guitarists tend to lack a sense of melody in their improv because it's so pattern based - horn players think of the notes they are playing and how they relate to the chords that they are playing over
> ..


I agree. Something else worth noting about horn players, they have to pause to inhale so they insert pleasant well timed breaks in the solo. A good blues guitarist does the same.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, going to a good instructor would be a great idea. Make sure you ask lots of questions and that he understands what you want and what you expect and you should have an idea of how long it should take you to get there. Don't be afraid to ask the questions. After all, you're the one paying. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

1. Transcribe songs including chords, solos, riffs, and fills. Get rid of the tabs! This will improve your ear, your phrasing, your improv, and your general command of the fretboard.

2. Instead of just learning scales, spend an equal amount of time learning arpeggios (chord tones). If you only spend time learning scales, your note choices will only be scalar and will sound pretty lifeless.

3. Jam with other people, CD's, the radio, TV, backing tracks etc...

4. Find a good teacher, even if just for a few lessons, and invest in a looper like a Boss RC-2 so you can record a vamp or a chord progression and you can practice the exercises presented to you in the one-on-one lessons in a musical way. It is very important to play things in context. Playing an exercise, scale, arpeggio etc without a backing chord, chords, or progression will only teach you a pattern, not the true sound of the scale. Once you get the sound of the scale burned into your brain, you won't need to rely on patterns after working on ear training for awhile (transcribing).

5. If you don't have a looper or something to record with, use the bass strings as a pedal tone to play your scales and arps against, in a parallel fashion in order to be able to hear the differences between the scales and arps. For example, hit the low E string and let it ring. Use the E note at the 7th fret of the A string as the root for the scales and arps you are playing. Remember to keep that bass note going, and start playing random scales back to back, ie) E Dorian, then E Mixolydian, then E Phrygian, then E Whole Tone, E Lydian Dominant, E Enigmatic etc etc etc...

6. Don't focus on speed right now. Focus on playing as cleanly and accurately as possible. Once you've got a solid technique in that respect, speed will come naturally.


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

Big Daddy...really dig those tips..


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

*sounds crazy but...*

Years ago I went to a clinic with Herb Ellis and he always had incredible improve. He told us that you should hum what you want to play, and then practice playing it. I thought he was nuts, but after trying it, it really does work. takes time to get used to it, but at least worth trying.

Tyler


----------

